# Stephan Pelger Show at Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week SS 2012 in Berlin 9.7.2011 x7 UHQ



## beachkini (11 Juli 2011)

http://www.celebboard.net/fashion-s...on-week-berlin-9-7-2011-x5-mq-uhq-update.html gehört auch dazu


----------



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

was für alle Tage  :thx:


----------



## katerkarlo (12 Dez. 2012)

Wow!! Mir fehlen die Worte - Danke für die schönen Bilder.


----------

